# Help! Want to find a job in Canada.



## pbrooks (Nov 23, 2009)

I am a UK national, currently working in the USA as an Engineering Manager on an L1 visa. I would like to emigrate to Canada, but need to find a job first. Does anyone know of a recruiter who can help?


----------



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

pbrooks said:


> I am a UK national, currently working in the USA as an Engineering Manager on an L1 visa. I would like to emigrate to Canada, but need to find a job first. Does anyone know of a recruiter who can help?


I am also looking for one (for Logistics Manager position)... and therefore would like to join this thread.


----------

